# Sensei Payne here



## Sensei Payne (Jun 19, 2007)

Greetings all, My name is Sensei Scott Payne, this is a kind of second coming for me on Martial Talk forums, I was a fairly active member about a year ago, a supporting member and also a mentor, my name was "Sin", and since then I have been training everyday and in the time of being away for MT, I have attained my Black Belt and my instructors teaching certificate, from the Ryukyu Kempo Alliance, based out of Oak Grove, MO.

Many of my views have changed since the last time I have visited these forums, and I and other belive, for the better...

What I have been up to...
Training in Ryukyu Kempo (12 Basic Kata and Bogu Kumite)
Working at Charter Communications as a High Speed Data Specialist
Fell in Love with a beautiful young lady named Mana
Playing World of Warcraft every once in a wile (less than I really want to)

So basically I have been very busy, and I am glad to be back and share experinces with you all...

Karate No Michi


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome back and I wish you all the bast in you new found love and looking forward to your post again.


----------



## Hawke (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT!

Gratz on the girl, the BB, and the instructor certificate. WOW is addicting (hehe)

Cheers.


----------



## Carol (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome back, Sensei Payne!  :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome back.  Looks like you got a lot of good things going on.  I hope it continues for a long time.


----------



## Drac (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome back Sensei...


----------



## Kacey (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome back, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jun 20, 2007)

yep yep...I have got a techie job now so no more manual labor for me...so during my down time I get to play on the internet...and I work third shift so I get a ton of time to "play"


----------



## stickarts (Jun 20, 2007)

welcome back sensei payne!


----------



## Yeti (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome back!
I hope you find you can pick up right where you left off.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome back, good to have you here again.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 20, 2007)

Sensei Payne, welcome back to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 20, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome back to MT, Scott!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome back!


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jun 20, 2007)

I am seeing some old faces and some new ones as well, its great to see the forums alive and well, I hope to get back up to my origional posting status, ah well...As Bruce Lee said "A Martial Artist must empty his cup"


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome back through the 'doors', *SP*.

Oh and of course I require royalty payments for every post you make under the nome de plume of "Sensei Payne" as that is obviously a thinly veiled attempt to circumvent my copyright ... er ... rights on the concept of "Sensei Pain", that learned chap who so encourages accelerated learning .


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome back!

AoG


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jun 20, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> Welcome back through the 'doors', *SP*.
> 
> Oh and of course I require royalty payments for every post you make under the nome de plume of "Sensei Payne" as that is obviously a thinly veiled attempt to circumvent my copyright ... er ... rights on the concept of "Sensei Pain", that learned chap who so encourages accelerated learning .


 

Huh?


----------



## Skip Cooper (Jun 20, 2007)

:asian: Welcome back to MT!


----------



## Joe Divola (Jun 21, 2007)

Welcome back!  I had a trial subscription to WOW and never actully got a real account because I would have lost my job, wife, kid,............


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 21, 2007)

Sensei Payne said:


> Huh?


 
Like most humour, if you don't get the reference point or your mind works on a different wavelength to the 'joke-maker' then the joke falls flat and the tumble-weeds roll through to the sound of a tolling bell :O ROFL.

I'll just leave it at the 'Welcome back' and move on .


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jun 23, 2007)

No I think I have just been hit in the head one or two...maybe even three times too many...lol


----------

